
Rosetta discovers water on comet 67p like nothing on Earth - prostoalex
http://www.theguardian.com/science/2014/dec/10/water-comet-67p-earth-rosetta
======
dalke
This is the sixth time an article about this topic has been posted. See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8731107](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8731107)
for the only one of those with actual comments.

